# Goblin v2 long glass required



## LandyMan (23/4/15)

Hi all,
While rewicking the Goblin the other night, I noticed that the long glass tube is chipped/damaged on the one side, right where it connects with the seal on the top/bottom caps.

Not a major issue as it still seals properly, but I would ideally like to replace it.

Anyone carry stock of the glass tube only?

Thanks


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/4/15)

Interesting, mine did the same. Can't help you on replacement glass though...


----------



## ComplexChaos (23/4/15)

Hi @LandyMan
I still have a few left, they R50 each.


----------



## LandyMan (24/4/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> Hi @LandyMan
> I still have a few left, they R50 each.


Damn man ... why you have to be so far?!


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/4/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> I still have a few left, they R50 each.



Please can you confirm the height of the ones you have.


----------



## ComplexChaos (24/4/15)

LandyMan said:


> Damn man ... why you have to be so far?!


I think you need a holiday in Cape Town, then you can collect it from me 



DemonicBunnee said:


> Please can you confirm the height of the ones you have.



Hey @DemonicBunnee 
Sure, they are 23mm.


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/4/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> Hey @DemonicBunnee
> Sure, they are 23mm.



Perfect thanks. How do I add them to an order?


----------



## ComplexChaos (24/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Perfect thanks. How do I add them to an order?


Here you go:

Link


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/4/15)

There seems to be something wrong with that link, it asks for the admin login  Don't worry about it too much I'll drop you a pm in a bit to make arrangements for the glass.


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/4/15)

@LandyMan if it's easier to get the glass from me in PTA, or at vapecon, drop me a PM.


----------

